# Lowrance X515c, or Lowrance HDS-5x (NOT the HDS-5)



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

I have seen some recent threads pertaining to the Lowrance GPS/Sonar unit (HDS-5), but my question/comparison would be for the sonar only unit (HDS-5x). 

I'm upgrading my sonar unit (will become a stand alone map), as I'd like my sonar to have a dual transducer for fishing deeper Ontario waters with downriggers (take a salmon trip once or twice per year). 

I've narrowed my choice down to the Lowrance X515c and the Lowrance HDS-5x..... both would meet my needs with dual transducers, but I'm struggling with the final decision. the X515c screen/imaging would suit me just fine, I've found it for about 200 bucks less than the HDS-5x. But it's a discontinued model. the HDS-5x is obviously new, the high definition is attractive.....but not the reason for my purchase.

I wish there was a compatable dual transducer sold separately that would work with my LMS332, it would be a much less expensive route to the solution I need, but after some time consuming searches, it appears there is not. 

Any thoughts (or angles I may not have considered) from current owners of these 2 models would be much appreciated.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Erik,
I have the 515C and I love it...graphics are great and it is easy to use...don't know anything about HDS-5x so no thoughts there...I too use both transducers for my salmon trips...screen is always crisp and shows bait balls and fish with correct sensitivity (I do adjust it quite frequently to get it dialed in depending on what I want to see and the depth I am fishing in). And since it is a discontinued model, it is an even better value than when I bought mine!
Brian


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Brian! 
great to hear from you, thanks for the info. that's what I was hoping to hear, just needed someone to push me one way or the other. 
thanks!
Erik


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

I just bought the hds unit and love it. Im also pretty sure that all hds units will be compatible with the side imaging when it comes out. If you are interested at all in the side imaging, I would spend the little extra now, or you will have to upgrade to the hds eventually anyway.


----------

